# Recover ssh password on WD Mybook WE II

## cnczeroh

Hello there,

I installed Gentoo on my WD Mybook WE II and im forget/dont know the ssh password. I can access Public shared folder but there is no access to change it. Any idea? I need to log in to mybook via ssh to install anti virus on it.

Appreciate your help guys.

Thanks

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Boot a linux live CD, chroot into the partition, then change the password in the chrooted shell.

----------

## cnczeroh

thanks for your reply Xavier, 

Means i must remove the hardisk first to PC and boot from live CD. I am working on it.

By chance, is there any possible way without unplug the harddisk from the WD case? What is the default password for sshd password? 

Thanks

----------

## Jaglover

Boot into single user mode, you will be logged in as root without password.

----------

